# Can I feed my baby figs?



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

My dd is seven and a half months, and will be eight months when our figs will be ready. We don't use pesticides or fertilizer and I love the idea of giving her food that I am 100% certain is pure. But I'm wondering if she'll still be too young? I'm also not sure how I'd give them to her because figs have an odd texture (at least to me, though don't get me wrong I LOVE fresh figs!














. Just kind of separated into small chunks? Anyone have experience with giving fresh figs to their lo at around 8 mos?


----------



## Diana! (Mar 5, 2008)

You sure can!

Taken from Wholesome Baby Food
"Figs and Dates are highly nutritious and not allergenic! The only issue with Figs and Dates is in their preparation and texture. You could mix very small bits of dates and scrapings of Fig into your older baby's cereals, yogurt, fruits and even meats. "

While I dont really make purees for my son, I do like to reference this site as to when to introduce certain foods, and whether certain foods are allergenic.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

My seven month old loved them. They were his second solid. After pickles. Go figure.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Wow thanks! I am so glad to hear they're not allergenic. I can't wait to have her try them.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

lol, my son loved figs, they were dried, and he just loved to chew and suck on them


----------



## BF124497 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just gave my daughter (8 months) figs today.

I wasn't sure if she would enjoy them*, but I cut them simply into quarters and let her self-feed, and she was fine with it. I think the texture threw her at first--like jelly, with little hard bits--but she signed "more" and ate two of them.

*She eats pretty much everything we eat, with the exception of soy, wheat, nuts, and strawberries (and animal products, cos we're vegan). The only thing she's not been totally into was kiwi and rice porridge.


----------



## ians_mommy (Apr 5, 2008)

I am so jealuos...you grow your own figs!







:


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm so happy to hear of all these babies loving figs! I can barely wait for our figs for myself- they're my favorite, but I just get so excited whenever I give something new to dd.

Ians mommy, I wish I had a way to share my figs! We have so many trees (they grow like weeds here- they don't even need to be watered even though it's pretty dry here) that we often have to throw figs away (shudder) if I don't have time to make conserves, which I never do.


----------

